# DIAL-IN on FreeBSD 8.0 + mpd 3.18



## Qaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi to all, I've use FreeBSD 8 on severals servers and just update one of my servers from 6.2 to 8.0 and on this server I have dial-up modem for incoming calls, pppd doesn't work, and I've tried use mpd, but on FreeBSD 8 it's don't work and I've try to use the same config files on FreeBSD 7.0, and where everything is ok, here is the list of config files:

```
vl# /usr/local/etc/mpd >ll
total 104
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    761 Feb 19 10:21 mpd.conf
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    944 Feb 18 16:37 mpd.links
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  39085 Feb 18 14:59 mpd.script
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    840 Feb 18 11:49 mpd.secret
```


```
vl# /usr/local/etc/mpd >cat mpd.conf
default:
        load dialin

dialin:
        new -i ng0 dialin usr
        set iface addrs 172.16.1.250 172.16.1.254
        set iface idle 900
        set iface session 0
        set iface enable proxy-arp
        set bundle enable noretry
        set link max-redial -1
        set ipcp ranges 172.16.1.250/32 172.16.1.254/32
        set ipcp yes vjcomp
        set bundle yes noretry
        set link enable chap-md5
        set link disable pap chap-msv1 chap-msv2
        set link deny chap pap
        set link yes acfcomp protocomp
        set modem idle-script AnswerCall
```


```
vl# /usr/local/etc/mpd >cat mpd.links
usr:
        set link type modem
        set modem device /dev/cuau0
        set modem var $DialPrefix "DT"
```


```
vl# /usr/local/etc/mpd >cat mpd.secret
MyLogin         MyPassword
PeerLogin       PeerPassword
ConsoleLogin    ConsolePassword

user            pass            10.103.0.202
```

and on FreeBSD 8.0 in mpd log I have this error:

```
Feb 18 17:01:22 vl mpd: [usr] ioctl(TIOCSETD, 6): Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

and here is the FreeBSD 7.0 config files that are different:

```
vl# /usr/local/etc/mpd >cat mpd.links
usr:
        set link type modem
        set modem device /dev/cuad0
        set modem var $DialPrefix "DT"
```

Is anyone have solution for this?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2010)

Mpd 3.18 is depricated. Use net/mpd4 or net/mpd5.


----------



## Qaz (Feb 19, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Mpd 3.18 is depricated. Use net/mpd4 or net/mpd5.



But why mpd 3.18 works on FreeBSD 7, and don't work same config on FreeBSD 8, I think it's not the version problem of mpd.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2010)

Qaz said:
			
		

> But why mpd 3.18 works on FreeBSD 7, and don't work same config on FreeBSD 8, I think it's not the version problem of mpd.



There are some differences between 7 and 8. The mpd 3.18 is unsupported so there won't be any updates. It's old code, time to upgrade


----------

